# Diaper rubbing on 1 year old's thighs- rubbed red and raw!



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Ds just turned one. For a while now, his legs have been getting rubbed by the crotch part of the diaper (the red area matches exactly where the diaper rubs in between his legs when he walks). I thought it was at first the snaps from our one size pockets so we switched to size large pockets. That seemed to help for a bit, but now the redness is back and they look so sore! 

Any ideas what I should do? I don't really want to use disposables. We use Charlie's detergent, but I thought that was a good one and shouldn't cause problems.....

TIA!


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

Must he wear a diaper always? In Asia, children often don't wear diapers during the day and indicate to their caregiver when they need to go. I see you are in Washington, so the option for "*plein air*" living may not be available to you as in warmer climates.

Is the diaper wet and causing chafing? Or is your climate damp, thereby causing chafing? Can you try to keep the area dry and see if there is a change?


----------

